# [SOLVED] Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported



## Kilonzo

I am at the end of my rope here....
No matter what DVD I put in my burner, Imagemixer 3 gives me the "This disk format is not supported" message. I have gone as far as to reinstall XP, replace the DVD Drive, and have tried several brands of DVD's. 

Has anyone dealt with this before?

Kilonzo


----------



## koala

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

Hi, welcome to TSF

What make/model is your DVD drive?

Are you using + or - DVDRWs or DVDRs?

Can you burn to DVD using any other software?


----------



## Kilonzo

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

Thanks for your reply.

> What make/model is your DVD drive?
Optiarc (Dell Inspiron 6400 - notebook)

> Are you using + or - DVDRWs or DVDRs?
DVD+R

> Can you burn to DVD using any other software?
Yes, Roxio is able to burn data and music CD's and Data DVD.


----------



## koala

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

We've had a few posts recently about ImageMixer 3, all with different problems. From what I can tell, and from reading posts on other forums from angry users, this is not very good software. Have you considered using something else instead?

Some drives are not supported by some burning/editing software. I had a CD drive a while back that worked perfectly in all programs except one which gave the same error you're getting. I updated the drive's firmware and installed the latest patch for the program, but nothing would get it to recognise the drive.

See if ImageMixer has any updates or patches, and check the Dell or Optiarc websites for firmware updates.

Have you tried using DVD-R or DVD-RW disks? (minus, not plus)


----------



## Kilonzo

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

I would be glad to try another software. The editing capabilities on IM 3 are not the best anyway. I have a Cannon HF 100 camcorder. It records in m2ts format. What programs would you recommend for handling this format and providing easy, editable DVD creation?

I have been on the phone with Dell hardware and software support for a couple of hours. They couldn't help me and there are no firmware updates available.

I will try the DVD-R option. That is probably the last thing on the "give it a shot" list.

I am glad to know I am not the only one with issues surrounding this program.

I look forward to hearing your suggestions.


----------



## koala

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

There aren't many programs that can edit m2ts files as it's a proprietry format that Sony keeps a tight grip on.

Sony Vegas and CyberLink can handle them, or you could use a converter to convert to a more common format before editing.

See *here* for instructions and links.


*CyberLink PowerDVD*
*CyberLink PowerDirector*
*Sony Vegas Movie Studio*
*Sony Vegas Pro*


EDIT: A cheaper option might be to buy a new DVD drive that is definitely supported by ImageMixer 3. You'll have to check the manual or contact the supplier for a list of supported drives or confirmation that your new one will work.


----------



## Kilonzo

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

Thanks for the software tips. I think the external DVD writer will be the more cost effective method at the moment.

However, I thought I would take one more look into the manual (book) and I found a difference in the on-line application information. It does mention on the web that this software does not support DVD+R. The book (at least my version) fails to point that out.

I will try buying a - disk or two before shopping for new hardware.

Thanks for your assistance and I hope this latest discovery will help me, and others in the future.

Blessings,
Kilonzo


----------



## Platero

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

Hi, new to the boards. Am having the same issue. Tried only a DVD+R disk and received the "disc format is not supported" message. Looks like what is supported is DVD-R, DVD-R DL and DVD-RW. Am a rookie at all this but will give one of those options a try. Pls let me know if you were successful and I will do the same.


----------



## Kilonzo

*Re: Imagemixer 3 - Disk Format Not Supported*

So far so good. I was able to burn a DVD-R and play it on my (really picky) DVD player. I still haven't had a chance to play with different settings and creating different DVD menus etc.

Happy toasting!


----------



## Platero

I am so glad it worked for you. I tried a DVD-R, too and was able to burn a DVD. I created titles, did a few transition effects as well as actually edited part of a clip. Big steps for me since I have been 100% dependent on my brother in the past. He uses far more sophisticated programs than Imagemixer but hey, I've got to start somewhere. Glad you posted your question as it helped me out, too. Good luck!


----------



## fredhoward

I too would like to add my thanks to Koala for the advice re using DVD-R discs. My situation was exactly the same as Kilonzo's in that I had just bought a Canon HF100 and could not burn a DVD with the bundled Imagemixer 3SE. I was getting the same warnings for both DVD or AVCHD burns. I have never had a problem with DVD+R discs before, so did not for a moment consider that a DVD-R might be the problem.
I arrived at this site by Googling the problem and luckily had just one DVD-R disc that had been given away with with a Computer mag a couple of years ago. It worked first time but I am not impressed by Pixel's software not simply telling me to use a DVD-R to begin with. I am very impressed by the HF100 though !
Thanks again for the help.
Fred


----------



## mahfuzhillol

Many many thanks to KOALA for the solution of DVD-R and also KILONZO. I spent hours trying to get the disc recognized (DVD+R). Now it is recognizing DVD-R. I am so thankful to both of you.


----------



## Kilonzo

Glad to save you some time. After all, we have to learn from each other's mistakes...life is to make them all by yourself. 

Blessings,
K


----------



## cherylnagel

Hi there, 

I am also having these frustrating problems with the Image mixer software - ie when trying to write the disc at the end of an already frustrating battle with the dvd authouring, I get the disc format not recognised message. I have a cannon FS21 camcorder which came with imageMixer 3 software. I've tried using movie maker (vista) but it crashes every time (only using these files (even if imported using windows). I can get a result with media player - but no sound, and nero doesn't suport the file type. Ugh!

I will try the DVD-R disc solution - fingers crossed. And does anyone know if RW will work - doesn't appear to be for me - but I'm a rookie and maybe doing something wrong?

cheers

Cheryl


----------

